# Java Web Start - ResourceBundle



## thE_29 (27. Mrz 2007)

Hiho!

Bin gerade dabei mein WebApplet auf WebStart umzubauen nur kann er mir mein resource bundle nun nicht mehr laden!

Meine Frage nun: wie kann ich das wo einbinden oder geht das überhaupt?! (also ein ResourceBundle laden)


mfg


----------



## AlArenal (27. Mrz 2007)

Rein ins JAR und ab dafür.


----------



## thE_29 (27. Mrz 2007)

Gleich im Root oder wo bestimmt hinein?


----------



## thE_29 (27. Mrz 2007)

Gleich im root 

Aber man sollte es nachher nochmal signieren :bae: Na, jupidu das war aber einfacher als ich gedacht habe ^^


----------



## AlArenal (27. Mrz 2007)

Also ich habe meine Ressourcen auch immer in Packages liegen. Ich mags schön ordentlich (möchte man kaum glauben wenn man meine Wohnung sieht  )


----------



## thE_29 (27. Mrz 2007)

Hrhr 

Weißt du wie ich bei so nem Webstart eigentlich definieren kann, ob es installiert wird oder ins Startmenü kommt? Bilde mir ein die SUN Webstart Dinger haben das immer gemacht!


----------



## AlArenal (27. Mrz 2007)

Ins Start-Menü? Das glaube ich eher weniger... bestenfalls Shortcut aufn Desktop...

In <information>: 

```
<shortcut online="false">
      <desktop/>
      <menu submenu="Meine supertolle Anwendung"/>
    </shortcut>
```


----------



## AlArenal (27. Mrz 2007)

Oh, es gibt auch <menu/> - kannte ich gar nicht... vielleicht gibts das erst ab 1.5 oder so...


----------



## thE_29 (27. Mrz 2007)

Hast du wo nen LInk wo es die ganzen Dinger gibt die es zum Einstellen gibt?

Hab nur die gefunden: http://java.sun.com/products/javawebstart/1.2/docs/developersguide.html#jnlp und da steht nix von deinen Präfixen..


----------



## AlArenal (27. Mrz 2007)

Ätsch, mein Google ist besser als deiner! 

http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/docs/guide/javaws/index.html


----------



## thE_29 (27. Mrz 2007)

Naja, mittlerweile hat mein google das rausgesuckt 

http://java.sun.com/javase/6/docs/technotes/guides/javaws/developersguide/syntax.html

Ist imho das beste, weil dort gleich jedes Element beschrieben ist und net so, allg ein Bsp und unten steht irgendwas dazu...


----------



## AlArenal (27. Mrz 2007)

EDIT


----------



## thE_29 (27. Mrz 2007)

Ein Ädit?


----------

